# My Petco Rescue - Veiltail Female Betta



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

So this girl has been there for the past week and each time I go by and sigh because I feel sorry for her and her torn fins. So, I decided to take her home, heal her up and once she's good as new I'll put her in my sorority tank. I'm happy because she's really pretty despite the tears.










Name suggestions anyone?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's very pretty!!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you


----------

